# Male attacking egg bearing female budgie



## ckam1989

Hi! I've been searching and searching for answers, but sadly was unable to find any answers. 

I have an albino male budgie and a blue female budgie. I never intended for them to breed whatsoever. But to my dismay, the male budgie started mounting the female. I saw the female lingering on the bottom of the cage so instead letting her lay her eggs on the ground, I attached a wooden nest box to their cage. 

She was getting heavier and rounder, so I figured she had eggs. I carefully watched the couple and a week later, I found an egg shell cracked open on the bottom of the cage. That's when the albino male started to become more aggressive. 

The female budgie couldn't even sit in her nest without the male attacking her. Unfortunately, I found another egg cracked open. I can hear the male budgie rolling around the eggs and picking at them when he was in the nest. The poor mommy budgie had no privacy. So now, I have them in separate cages.... I don't know if that was the right move.. Please help...

The male budgie keep trying to call to her. She finally has peace and quiet. In her nest 90% of the time. 

-the last straw was when I saw the male hogged the nest and the female standing outside her nest looking like she really needed to lay an egg


----------



## FaeryBee

*Separating the two birds was definitely for the best and the male should be kept away from the female permanently from now on.

Has the female started incubating the eggs yet?
If she has not, please dispose of the eggs immediately and remove the nest box.
The eggs are not viable until they have been incubated for approximately 3 days so you will not be destroying a living creature -- you'll only be disposing of eggs.

If you have additional budgies, I'd recommend you separate all of them by gender.

Work to throw the female out of breeding condition by ensuring she is getting no more than 8 hours of daylight each day, rearrange the cage every day or so and move it into a different room if possible.

A budgie lays a specific number of eggs each cycle.

The first week the hen's body is preparing to lay the eggs.
The next two weeks is when the eggs are laid.

If a hen begins a cycle and you remove the egg(s) and start action to break the cycle, she will often continue to lay until the changes in the environment trigger her body to stop.

If the female continues to lay at this time, just keep removing the eggs until the end of this cycle.

Make sure she is getting plenty of calcium and is on a good diet as laying these eggs is taking a big toll on her body.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## ckam1989

Thank you so much, FaeryBee!

I will keep them separate. I will reread some of the stickies. I believe her eggs are all infertile, as I can see her begging the male to mate with her again  I will keep an eye on her eggs and remove if they don't hatch after 18-23 days. After this cycle I will definitely work on changing her environment. 

She gets fresh broccoli, boiled eggs and millets daily. And a calcium block. 

Thank you again!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please take a look at these links with regard to diet as well. 

Healthy Diet for Your Budgie

Quality Seed Mix

Cuttlebones/Mineral Blocks/Manu Clay Roses

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given you great advice. I hope things work out, please keep us posted! :fingerx: 

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through the links provided above in order to stay up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around :wave:


----------

